# Royal Marines Recruiting Ad



## babicma (11 Mar 2004)

Awsome Recruiting ad, I guess they play it on TV and in the movies (before the movie starts) in the UK. 

And yes CANADIANS may join...

Oh, you need real player to view!

 http://www.royal-navy.mod.uk/static/pages/data/strength_ad.mp4


----------



## 1feral1 (11 Mar 2004)

Worked with some Royal Marine Commandos last year ( with att USMC), as they were fresh out of Basra, and glad to be sinking p_i$$ with us in the mess. From LTCOL to CPL, all were decent good blokes.

We too are recruiting for direct SF (SASR and Cdo)entry. Wanna know more? try www.army.gov.au and look around. There you can find entry requirements. You must get a residency visa to get into the ADF here. Once you got that, then you are in control!

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Infanteer (11 Mar 2004)

That was the best ad I‘ve ever seen....


----------



## winchable (11 Mar 2004)

Did anyone else hold their breath along with the guy?


----------



## Engineer Corporal (13 Mar 2004)

Indeed best ad ever.


----------



## Redeye (13 Mar 2004)

Best slogan ever.

99.99% need not apply.

I actually (being a dual citizen) considered joining the RM some time ago, but didn‘t end up going through with it.  I sometimes wish I had, what an outfit they are.


----------



## Yes Man (13 Mar 2004)

That is one amazing ad.  I have always held the Royal Marines in the highest regards, and have even thought about join them.  But like the ad says 99.9% need not apply, and I just don‘t think I‘m hardcore enough to be part of a group like that.  Oh well, back to dreaming.


----------



## Exvitae (13 Mar 2004)

Strange, my Real Player wouldn‘t work... said it wasn‘t supported.  

Got it to work via another download... cool ad. 

I remember being over in the UK in the mid-nineties and the Royal Marines were doing a blitz of newspaper ads that were really cool.

There would be a picture of a soldier obviously freezing or in the jungle or something and then there was a multiple choice quiz at the bottom... something like, if you can get these four questions right while in this enviornment then you‘re the sort of person we want.  (It sounded and looked a little more catchy.)

I tried to join the Royal Navy when I was over there... walked into a little recruiting storefront and whipped out my British Passport (Dual as well) and was told I had to have been in the country for five years or would need a some sort of waiver from the Minister of Defense.  

My cousin was in the Royal Navy for twenty-two years and had nothing but good things to say about the Marines other than they were a little too hard core for him.  

I think the CF has got good ads, too.  

mm


----------



## Redeye (13 Mar 2004)

If you write ahead to the service of your choice‘s recruiting directorate, they will furnish you the requisite waivers without much difficulty.  I think they want to verify things like facility with the English language and so on.  I got a letter and application back from the Royal Navy quite quickly (they do the RM recruiting, I guess).

Try watching the ad with QuickTime instead of RealPlayer, I had no trouble with it.


----------



## Exvitae (13 Mar 2004)

I‘m married now with two kids.  My wife has a hard enough time being in Alberta... can‘t imagine her toughing it out in Portsmouth or somewhere else... nice place, though!  

I‘ve submitted my application to the CF, anyway, and I‘m quite keen to go armoured.  My cousin had a great career in the RN and it was a blast having a personal tour of the HMS Invincible.  (Word of advice, don‘t get drunk on an aircraft carrier.  Too many stairs and hallways.)  Enjoy yourself if that‘s the way you head.  

I thought it strange, at the time, though that they wouldn‘t accept me at face value and take me from there... here‘s my British Passport and, yes, I have the right of abode in the UK.  Odd.  Oh well, it worked out in the end.  

mm


----------



## Infanteer (13 Mar 2004)

> I think the CF has got good ads, too.


Whoa...which ads have you been looking at?  I like this RM ad because it is precisly what the CF is lacking.


----------



## nULL (13 Mar 2004)

the CF ads have kind of catchy music, and they make excellent use of burning trashcans and that blurry vision effect.


----------



## Exvitae (13 Mar 2004)

Perhaps adequate is a better description.  

Strong. Proud.  It does the job and gets people interested.  It seems we‘re more focused on a team or corporate identity as opposed to the whole army of one mentality.   

mm


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (13 Mar 2004)

yah, im with Exvitae. Im sick of the corny "if someone wrote a book about your life, would anyone want to read it?" bs the US is pooring out non-stop.


----------



## Infanteer (13 Mar 2004)

> Strong. Proud. It does the job and gets people interested. It seems we‘re more focused on a team or corporate identity as opposed to the whole army of one mentality.


My opinion is that Strong and Proud is the gayest recruiting slogan I‘ve ever heard.  I will agree with you that the Army of One is equally retarded.

Like I‘ve said before, I feel we offer too "positive" of a recruiting message (ie: we really want you to join and there is something in it for you), rather than a desired "negative" approach (ie: See if you got the guts and the fortitude to have what it takes to join us, a job most people can‘t or won‘t do).


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (13 Mar 2004)

I think the "99.99% need not apply" is great.


----------



## kurokaze (13 Mar 2004)

wow..that is the best ad i have ever seen.... 

i loved the part where the recruit is pulled out of the water and the DS tells him to compose himself and sends him on his way.  

and the last scene with the profile of the marine‘s face is killer.  We have got to hire that advertising agency..


----------



## leopard11 (13 Mar 2004)

where is the link for the ad??? it may just be my computer but i dont see the link for it anywhere??


----------



## Greywolf (14 Mar 2004)

I didn‘t like the "Strong. Proud. Today‘s Canadian Forces." much either.  I think the French one is better...Découvrez vos forces dans les Forces Canadiennes.


----------



## Engineer Corporal (14 Mar 2004)

I have to agree with infanteer on this one. Armies are around to train and fight in wars. It should‘nt be about "well he‘s another body lets keep him/her". Recruits who are kept around when they should be sent home because the brass does‘nt want to lose the money already put into him/her. They are only hurting the army as a whole and one day it will come back to bite us. Peace doesn‘t last forever.


----------



## Gayson (11 Jun 2004)

The CF needs to display ads showing recruits and soldiers going through the hardest training the average civilian could possibly think of.

Instead of showing someone looking around on a ship with some bino's, we should see clips of sleep deprived soldiers crawling in the mud with tracers flaying inches from their bodies and artysims blowing up everywhere.


----------



## ghazise (12 Jun 2004)

To have a really effective recruiting campaign, the commercials will need to evoke emotions and a sense of elitism,,, everthing else, Tradition, Pride, Honor and Courage can be developed in boot camp and is a constant throughout ones military career,  Think about these ads,,,

Royal Marines "99.99% need not apply"   states basically that you are not even good enough to apply

US Army "Army of One" to me it says the Army is one (whole and complete) or maybe every soldier is the Army???

US Army "Be all that you can be"  your best effort will be brought out in the army

US Air Force "Aim High"  set your sights high, 

US Navy "You and Navy Full Speed Ahead"   with the Navy you can Accelerate your life???

US Marines "Do you have what it takes to be One of the FEW, THE PROUD, THE MARINES?"  Asks a question, but it is more of challenge

Now these are only my interpretations of Recruiting Ads,  The the reason the Royal Marines ad is so good that it will evoke emotion and elitism in its target audience, instead of a recruiter trying to convince the applicant to sign up,,,, the applicant has to convince the recruiter he is that 00.01%

Steven Ghazi


----------



## Jeff Boomhouwer (13 Jun 2004)

The Royal Marine add is perfect at targeting the sort of person they are looking for. People who will push themselves, who will not quit because of temp pain or discomfort, those who will complete the mission. They are weeding out the people that look at that stat (99.99%) and say I'm not hard core enough.It's f-ing brilliant!!
The CF will never campain like that, they are happy to fill the holes with anyone that walks into a recruiting centre. Besides we don't have any elite units besides the SHHH jtf2. The CAR attracted that calibre recruit. Having an aggressive unit like that is not PC.The fiberals see us as peacekeepers not peacemakers. Great ad. By the way the CF adds feature troops running around not really doing anything and the couple of infantry troops you see are not even armed.


----------



## Jeff Boomhouwer (13 Jun 2004)

JTF2nintendosnipers need not apply.


----------



## Freight_Train (15 Jun 2004)

m_a_r_c said:
			
		

> where is the link for the ad??? it may just be my computer but i dont see the link for it anywhere??



Try this
http://www.royal-navy.mod.uk/static/pages/141.html
scroll down to "featured videos" and click on "ROYAL MARINES"


----------



## GorkoSan (25 Jun 2004)

Hi, Ive downloaded the ad, but have so far failed to run it. Neither Quick Time nor RealPlayer seem to be able to play it. Is there another way or another link to download from a version that works? Tnx and best regards to all!


----------



## CDNBlackhawk (4 Jul 2004)

Awsome Video, that video made me so pumped....lol

Candian forces should create an add similar to that and what is currently out their and show both aspects, the rough and tough elite part and the current parts.


----------

